# Team extreme river circuit



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody have a schedule yet? Haven't heard any dates yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Rivergetter

This is what I know the dates are about set, waiting on permits as soon as I find out anything it will be here and our FB page


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

The dates are on the FB page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Extreme-
Bassmasters/313304294270?ref=hl



IT'S OFFICIAL! We just received notice that our permits for the EXTREME RIVER CIRCUIT have been APPROVED!!
May 25 Steubenville 8-4
June 8 Wheeling 6-3
July 6 Steubenville 6-3
August 24 Steubenville 6-3
September 21 Wheeling 7-3
October 26 Steubenville 8-4
November 9 Wheeling 8-4 (CHAMPIONSHIP)


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

Well ladies and gentlemen, we have a lot of new teams calling about the circuit looks like its going to be bigger and better than last year...I am 99% sure that we have picked up a sponsor this year to help out the circuit .. call with any questions 3304073341 bob cox jr...


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

Any truth to Steubenville shutting down the ramp from May to July for a rebuild?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

joeandthetomcats said:


> Any truth to Steubenville shutting down the ramp from May to July for a rebuild?


Some.... they're down there working now on an overlook that will allow people to walk out onto the old fort Steuben bridge piling that they left standing. As far as "shutting down", I haven't heard anything, but I'm sure it will create a massive cluster down there if there's a bunch of equipment brought in.... the good part about this, is if they're making it a tourist attraction, maybe they'll take better care of the ramp, parking area and the road leading into it. Might be a pipe dream, but I'm hopeful.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.wtrf.com/story/25005002/steubenville-marina-observation-deck-project-begins

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, heard that the marina will be closed from May to July to repave the road going into the ramp,parking lot and to work on the ramp...much needed. Did'ent know if team x had a back up plan to launch in this pool if in fact they are closing the ramp.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

joeandthetomcats said:


> Yep, heard that the marina will be closed from May to July to repave the road going into the ramp,parking lot and to work on the ramp...much needed. Did'ent know if team x had a back up plan to launch in this pool if in fact they are closing the ramp.


The only other ramps that could handle it would be rayland or new Cumberland in w.va.... I'd rather see New Cumberland personally...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> The only other ramps that could handle it would be rayland or new Cumberland in w.va.... I'd rather see New Cumberland personally...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree with Bub on new Cumberland. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buzzbait70 (Aug 10, 2009)

is that where you go across kennedy bridge


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

buzzbait70 said:


> is that where you go across kennedy bridge


No it's just below new Cumberland dam on the west virgina side of the river


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Best way to get there is to take 22 across the river at steubenville, take the Weirton exit and follow rt. 2 to the New Cumberland fire station. The ramp is basically right behind the station.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Sorry Guys 
I just saw this information, I am trying to find out how it will affect the ramp. As soon as I find out anything I will post it here and on the FB page for Team Extreme.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Hey just in case you havent heard we have moved this weekends River Circuit event to June 1. 8-4 time

due to river conditions


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

******, what's the cost for the circuit this year? I was thinking it was $75 per event with a $25 per team yearly registration last year, but I just want to be sure before I show up next weekend...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Oops. Found the thread from last year. $20 registration $70 per event. Is that going to stay the same this year?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Yes sir everything stays the same. Hope to see you all on Sunday


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there. My boat is still "out of commission", but I'll be in my 9.9 boat... I hope I don't get busted for speeding....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Any results?


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

took over 9 pounds to win big bass was 3.3. 2nd place was 8.3 and 3rd was 8.03. We had 18 boats show, had a few regulars fishing the pot of gold hope to see them next week at wheeling


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

The next tournament is this Sunday 6/8/14, 6am til 3pm, at the Wheeling island ramp.


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

Steubenville 1st was murphy/murphy ,2nd was dowl/dowl, 3rd Thomas/walker cant recall weights but look on team extreme bassmasters facebook page the weights are there.


----------

